# Schwinn decals



## morton (Jan 17, 2017)

I edited this post so that it would be a bit easier to understand.

I’ve done a full repaint resto mod on a World Sport that had miserable paint, and am now doing a Speedster with kickback hub.  Paint on the WS came out nice but the bike looks rather barren without a Schwinn decal.


I was thinking maybe someone had a set and used only part of it or some they no longer needed and were willing to sell cheap.


I’m just looking for the word Schwinn in a size that would fit top/down tube or possibly chain guard.

I’m not particular about the style of lettering (see pic) but need 2 in white and 2 in black.


I know I can get them from regular vendors, just trying to save a bit cause these are not collector bikes and will be used as everyday riders. 


Sorry, I not have pay pal or an ebay account so payment would be by post office money order.

Thanks.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 18, 2017)

Morton,
    I have a lot of original NOS Decals, mostly Schwinn. Here are some pictures of what I have that fit your category. These are original made in Chicago water slide decals. They have been stored properly, but I haven't tested any yet. I would have to sacrifice one to see if they are still good.
  There are 6 "World Sport" in blue w/ white outline, Two gold w/white, one red w/white and the others that you see here. You can have the whole lot cheap if you need them.
 Let me know..........Wayne


----------



## Connor (Jan 18, 2017)

I only use one person for all of my decals and that's Gary (714) 287-8989. He has almost every decal you could imagine (water-slide or vinyl) and if he doesn't have it he can make it. I needed a decal for my western flyer golden flyer, I thought I'd never be able to replace it. So, I contacted Gary and a week later I got it. Perfect!
-Connor


----------



## morton (Jan 18, 2017)

Wayne Adam said:


> Morton,
> I have a lot of original NOS Decals, mostly Schwinn. Here are some pictures of what I have that fit your category. These are original made in Chicago water slide decals. They have been stored properly, but I haven't tested any yet. I would have to sacrifice one to see if they are still good.
> There are 6 "World Sport" in blue w/ white outline, Two gold w/white, one red w/white and the others that you see here. You can have the whole lot cheap if you need them.
> Let me know..........Wayne
> ...




Thanks for responding, but I was more interested in just getting the word Schwinn  The World Sport decals would be a nice extra but unfortunately not a color match except for the one red world sport decal.  Again, thanks for responding.


----------



## morton (Jan 18, 2017)

Connor said:


> I only use one person for all of my decals and that's Gary (714) 287-8989. He has almost every decal you could imagine (water-slide or vinyl) and if he doesn't have it he can make it. I needed a decal for my western flyer golden flyer, I thought I'd never be able to replace it. So, I contacted Gary and a week later I got it. Perfect!
> -Connor




Will give him a call but he is most likely unable to reproduce the word Schwinn.  Thanks.


----------



## Connor (Jan 18, 2017)

morton said:


> Will give him a call but he is most likely unable to reproduce the word Schwinn.  Thanks.



Ok, he can make any decal you want as long as you have a photo of them...
-Connor


----------

